# Excel. when making a chart, how do i select only specific cells?



## evanamiesgalons (Jan 31, 2012)

OK so I'm making graphs for yearly discharge of river systems and this requires my to enter a value for every day of the year. I also need to have means, maximums and minimums for each month. This means i need to have only 1 value for each month of the year. I'm having trouble putting both of these things into the chart because there are blank spaces between all of the cells for the monthly means, maximums and minimums since all of the cells adjacent to them are filled. Excel takes each of the blank cells as a value of 0, and its making my graph wrong, so my question is, how do i get excel to ignore the blank cells?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Right click chart>Select Data>Hidden and Empty Cells>Connect Data Points with Line>OK>OK. If the blank cell is from a formula "", then NA() instead of "". It's been years since I've done this so if it doesn't work, I'm sure one of other staff people can solve.
I went back to my Excel and copied this from the Help menu:
Click the chart. 
On the Tools menu, click Options, and then click the Chart tab. 
Under Plot empty cells as, click the option you want.


----------

